# Tengo libre



## Vilaplana

Hola a todos,
no me queda claro en qué casos se utiliza "frei sein" o "frei haben"
Por ejemplo. Si el lunes tengo libre porque no voy a trabajar nuestra expresión es: tengo libre, pero en alemán esto se corresponde a "ich bin frei" ¿verdad?
Muchas gracias de ante mano.


----------



## sokol

"Tengo libre" = "frei haben", pero "estar libre" = "frei sein" (¿es correcto? - no soy seguro si se uso "estar" o "ser" en este caso ;-).


----------



## Vilaplana

Hola,
puede ser ser o estar libre todo depende del contexto. Por ejemplo:
Mañana a las 10 estoy libre. Morgen bin ich frei.
¡Por fin soy libre!. Endlich bin ich frei!
Gracias


----------



## Chrisi

Hola Vilaplana,

<<frei sein>> y <<frei haben>> son dos totalmente differentes expresiónes en aleman.

<<frei sein>> tiene su origen la palabra libertad!
El frase <<Morgen bin ich frei.>> solo puredes usar si estas en cárcel hasta mañana.

Si tienes libre hoy porque no tienes que trabajar hoy, la expresión aleman correcta es <<Heute habe ich frei>>.

Desep que tengas un buen dia.
Chrisi


----------



## choquera711

Heute habe ich frei, so ist es richtig 
ich arbeite  nicht heute 

viel spass


----------



## kunvla

Hola: ¡Bienvenido/-a al foro!


choquera711 said:


> Heute habe ich frei. So ist es richtig.
> Ich arbeite nicht heute nicht.
> 
> Aber: Ich arbeite  nicht heute, sondern morgen.
> Viel Spaß! (In der Schweiz und Österreich "Spass")



__________
Saludos


----------



## Unbedingt

Yo he visto o escuchado mucho las frases:

Ich habe es frei.
Heute habe ich es frei.

"Ich habe frei", no mucho.


----------



## kunvla

Unbedingt said:


> Yo he visto o escuchado mucho las frases:
> 
> Ich habe es frei *erfunden / übersetzt / von  dem Urteil oder der Meinung anderer  verfasst /  nach Augenmaß eingefügt / gewählt... etc.
> *
> Heute habe ich es frei.
> 
> 
> *- Wieso bist du heute zu Hause?*
> 
> "Ich habe frei"./QUOTE]


----------



## LüLü333

@kunvla:

Deutschland und Österreich = der Spa*ß*
Schweiz und Lichtenstein = der Spa*ss *

*___________________*
Beispiele:

*frei sein* = Ab dem Zeitpunkt ist man frei von Dingen, die man vorher hatte ("Ich bin frei von Sorgen", "Morgen werde ich aus dem Gefängnis entlassen, dann bin ich frei", "Mein Kopf ist frei von Gedanken" ...). 

*frei haben *= Meist in Verbindung mit einem Zeitabschnitt ("Ich habe Zeit", "Ich habe Urlaub/Ferien und die ganze nächste Woche habe ich frei", ...).


----------



## Alemanita

Unbedingt said:


> Yo he visto o escuchado mucho las frases:
> 
> Ich habe es frei.
> Heute habe ich es frei.
> 
> "Ich habe frei", no mucho.



¿Y dónde y de quién las escuchaste?

Porque yo vivo en Alemania desde hace más de veinte años y hasta ahora ... no he escuchado "Ich habe *es* frei" para "Tengo tiempo libre / tengo franco = no trabajo".

Un saludo.


----------

